# everest question



## rangersmith (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi all, was just woundering ....................

when monitoring temps with everest I have temps for all 4 cores and another cpu temp

core temps are idle 46 - 50 and the cpu temp is always much lower 35

what temp is this monitoring.

Cheers

Ranger


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats a temp that a GPU under load would hit. Or even your CPU at full load.


----------

